# 04 Tj



## zelda159 (Nov 14, 2006)

HI,

I have an 04 wrangler x, 6 cylinder automatic, and I want to get a plow for it to do my driveway. Any recommendations?

Thanks, Jennifer


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

zelda159,

Either a Sno-Way ST or 22 series would make a fine addition to your Jeep. You can check us out at http://www.snoway.com .

An industry leading 5 year structural and 2 year electric/hydraulic warranty is included with your purchase. wesport

There currently is a promo going on with the ST model at http://plowsunlimited.com.


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

*Sno-Way*

I'd get a Snow-way plow. I have one on my 98 TJ and it works perfectly. Works better then my Meyer's did on my Blazer.


----------

